# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Отдых в Турции

## Irina

*Когда ехать в Турцию*

 На всем побережье преобладает средиземноморский и субтропический климат с жарким сухим летом, дождливой зимой и мягкими межсезоньями. Однако погода в разных регионах неодинакова: западное побережье находится в зоне влияния северных ветров. Поэтому летом температура здесь не поднимается до предельных значений южного побережья, весной теплая погода устанавливается позднее, а осенью холодает раньше. С октября уже можно ожидать довольно неприветливую погоду. 
Южное побережье защищено от ветров горным массивом Тавр. Летом столбик термометра здесь поднимается до 45 С и даже ночью не опускается ниже 30 С. Поэтому купальный сезон здесь начинается раньше, а заканчивается позже.
Наконец, юго-восток, равнина Чукурова вокруг Аданы и провинция Хатай отличаются высокими температурами и тягостной духотой. Нередко юго-восточный пассат приносит сюда горячий воздух сирийских степей.
Если Вы хотите увидеть больше, отправляйтесь на турецкое побережье лучше всего весной, когда температура около 25 С , и как раз открывается купальный сезон. Менее живописно, но по климату так же приятно в конце сентября. С июня по сентябрь держится палящий зной, здесь уже не место людям с нарушениями кровообращения, но зато лучшее время для купальщиков. Южное побережье можно посетить и зимой, когда погода переменчива, но солнечного света хватает. Именно район между Антальей и Сиде сейчас обустраивается как центр зимнего туризма.

*Если хотите сэкономить*

Каждый отель 5* на пиковые месяца "сезона" продает заранее 90% своих мест туроператрам и турагентам, но 10% оставляет себе "на всякий случай". В число этих 10% Вы можете попасть совершенно просто: надо забронировать номер по факсу или электронке непосредственно в отеле, без посредников, желательно за 4-6 месяцев.
Предоплата у разных отелей - разная, но в среднем - 50% стоимости за 3 месяца до поездки.
Какие выгоды?
- Вы не платите за услуги турагенту 5-0%;
- Вы не платите за услуги туроператору 20%;
- трансфертные услуги за счет отеля(в заявке на бронирование указать это свое пожелание); хотя, если Вы там не в первый раз, то можно доехать " практически даром".
Какие проблемы?
- страховка здоровья и пр. , хотя вопрос, в принципе, решаем, т.к. есть запас по времени перед поездкой.
Как показала практика, при поездке по данной схеме в Турцию, в отличие от предложений туристической компании ,- выгода составила 40%.
*
Развлечения и экскурсии*

Покупка экскурсий у городских турфирм позволит сэкономить значительную часть вашего бюджета. Аналогичные услуги принимающей турфирмы обойдутся как минимум в два раза дороже. Но при этом следует иметь в виду, что иногда могут случиться и накладки. Например, крошечная городская турфирма предоставит для длительной экскурсии вместо большого автобуса с кондиционером дребезжащий микроавтобус, охлаждаемый мощным сквозняком из открытых дверей (к сожалению, такие прецеденты имели место). Так что экономия экономии рознь.

*Памуккале.* Знаменитые соляные террасы, "бассейн Клеопатры", наполненный горячей целебной минералкой, преподносятся многочисленным туристам, как восьмое чудо света. Зрелище действительно впечатляющее, вот только следует знать, что естественные террасы давно уже не белоснежные, а сероватые. А в природных соляных чашах, увы, уже не плещутся безмятежные туристы. Эта территория безнадежно испорчена в результате неправильной эксплуатации, огорожена и доступна лишь для любования.
Теперь сухие факты: экскурсия на двоих стоит $60, рассчитана на 2 дня и кроме ночлега включает ужин и завтрак. Обед за свой счет. Два часа в "бассейне Клеопатры" обойдутся в $20 на двоих.
_Хамам._ 
Посещение турецкой бани стоит $15. Температура здесь более щадящая, чем в сауне - около 60 С. Очень приятно замереть на теплом камне, затем вытерпеть сеанс масляного массажа за $15 и покинуть Хамум с ощущением, что сейчас просто взлетишь.

*Дайвинг.* 
Прогулка на яхте, обед и 2 погружения обойдутся нашей паре в $65. Погружают туристов неглубоко, на 5--6 м, и в сопровождении опытных инструкторов. Длительность пребывания под водой - 15--20 минут.
Рафтинг. За $24 наши герои вымокли до нитки, окатили водой соседнюю лодку с чопорными немцами, чуть не потеряли в бурном течении сандалет, преодолели несколько речных порогов и пообедали на берегу. А напоследок поддались на уговоры и купили за $20 видеокассету с записью собственного турпохода.

*Джип-сафари.* 
За экзотическим названием скрывается всего-навсего участие в прогулке по окрестностям курорта. Впрочем, окрестности живописные: горные дороги, скалы, высохшие русла рек и весенняя яркая зелень.
Поездка стоит $30 на двоих, рассчитана почти на весь день с остановками для обеда в местной деревушке и у пары-тройки достопримечательностей: древней крепости, горной речки, бассейна с подрастающей форелью.

*Рестораны*

Вообще-то, большинство турецких отелей работают по системе "все включено". Но активным гражданам, конечно, больше импонирует классический полупансион: свобода - она все-таки дороже непрерывной кормежки.
В небольшом кафе вам с нескрываемым удовольствием накроют обильный стол. Трапеза на двоих, состоящая из овощных салатов, плова из баранины и береков (это такая штука из слоеного теста, начиненная сыром, зеленью, рыбой или мясом) обойдется примерно в $20--25. Семейный ужин с вином и основным блюдом в виде крупных креветок, запеченных с грибами и сыром, потянет где-то на $30. Небольшая разминка в виде порции шаурмы или кебаба облегчит семейный кошелек на $1,5--2. 
Бутылка питьевой воды (0,6 л) стоит около $1,5, местное пиво (очень неплохой "Эфес") - $2--3, импортное подороже - $4--5.
Чашка, точнее, симпатичный стаканчик, черного или популярного здесь яблочного чая стоит $1,5-2.

*Сувениры*

Кстати, о чае. В Турции его пьют из маленьких стеклянных стаканов забавной формы, напоминающей кукольную вазочку. Стоит проявить оригинальность и, например, вместо набившего оскомину дешевого турецкого золота или кожи приобрести в качестве сувенира такой чайный сервиз. Везение плюс умение красиво торговаться может снизить цену за сервиз на 6 персон до $7-8. Причем это не только 6 чашечек, но и столько же блюдец и чайных ложек.
Сувениры противоположной, если можно так сказать, весовой категории - это ковры. Редкой красоты, с упругим шерстяным ворсом, шелковые, переливчатые, с замысловатым рисунком и неподъемными ценами. Счет идет на сотни и даже десятки тысяч долларов. Так что посещение ковровой фабрики проще отнести к разряду увлекательных экскурсий, нежели к покупке сувениров.
То же относится и к визиту в фабричный магазин с изделиями из оникса. Поразительно, но цены "от производителя" могут в несколько (!) раз превышать прейскурант на товары в сувенирном магазине рядом с вашим отелем. Ну, например, за яйцо из оникса в сувенирной лавке Кемера попросят $1,5, а в двух шагах от ониксовой фабрики оно подорожает до $5.

----------


## Irina

*Фрукты.* 
Однозначно дешевы: килограмм персиков стоит $1. А если вы на арендованном авто отдалитесь от туристической тропы, то на этот же доллар купите уже несколько килограммов свежих фруктов. 

*Для тех, кто отправляется в Турцию, all inclusive давно стал нормой.* 
Однако с каждым годом в местных отелях появляются все новые разновидности этой системы питания, зазывающие туристов приставками ultra-, super- , hi-class, max- и прочий inclusive. Что же нужно знать про турецкий all inclusive 

*Формула AI*
Как известно, в Турции all inclusive (в прайс-листах турфирм его обозначают индексом AI), как система питания в отеле получил наибольшее распространение и именно там, в стоимость проживания стали включать также напитки и некоторые услуги на территории отеля. Можно уже говорить даже о сложившихся стандартах, хотя никакого государственного регулирования этой системы нет: все зависит от администрации отеля или гостиничной сети, к которой относится. 
В трехзвездочных гостиницах AI – это трехразовое питание на шведском столе плюс полдник (кофе-чай, выпечка, иногда – горячие закуски), безалкогольные и алкогольные напитки местного производства (как правило, это вино и пиво), анимация на территории отеля, тренажерный зал, пользование теннисными кортами в дневное время (если они есть), сауна плюс турецкая баня. Если речь идет об отеле уровня 4* и выше, то питание осуществляется круглосуточно.
Ultra all inclusive отличается тем, что постояльцу отеля предлагается еще и некоторый набор импортного спиртного. Конкретный ассортимент привозных напитков и степень их «бесплатности» отличается от отеля к отелю, равно как и набор услуг, включенных в стоимость. Где-то наливают круглосуточно, а где-то только в определенное время. Где-то включают в стоимость только пользование тренажерным залом, баню и услуги анимации, а где-то – даже некоторые моторизованные виды водного спорта на пляже. Вот эти различия и привели к появлению всевозможных вариаций на тему UAI, которые по сути являются только способом привлечь внимание туристов со стороны отелей. Интересно, что с течением времени в одном и том же отеле могут менять список услуг, включенных в стоимость, добавляя или наоборот, вычеркивая некоторые позиции, которые администрация посчитала невыгодными.

*Совет:* уважающие себя отели стараются не обеднять свою формулу all inclusive, а наоборот – только расширять количество услуг и качество сервиса. Так что даже если отель проверен в прошлом году вами или вашими знакомыми, перед поездкой стоит посоветоваться со специалистом: а вдруг отель «испортился»?

*Как выбирать AI*
Понятно, что чем выше уровень отеля, тем лучше, разнообразнее и качественнее питание, напитки и услуги, которые предлагаются по системе AI на его территории. Согласитесь, трудно ожидать чего-то особенного от отеля, сутки проживания в котором обходятся в $10. И наоборот – заплатив за дорогой отель, можно рассчитывать как минимум на хороший ассортимент в баре. При выборе отеля с AI все определяется материальными возможностями, но все же, можно дать некоторые общие рекомендации, которые помогут вам сделать правильный выбор.
Если вы едете семьей и с вами дети, обратите внимание на то, включены ли в стоимость проживания свежевыжатые соки. Большой плюс, если отель по системе AI предлагает также мороженое: в жару лакомство расходится на ура, поэтому большинство гостиниц старается заработать на нем дополнительные деньги. Большое значение имеет и наличие в ресторане детского меню, специального интервала времени, в течение которого можно спокойно покормить ребенка. В хороших клубных отелях категории HV-1 (Ulusoy Kemer holiday club, Simena) для детей отведены отдельные рестораны. Стоит выяснить также, возьмут ли деньги за пользование услугами детского клуба, в котором отпрыска можно вверить заботам специальной анимационной команды. 
Если вы настроены на активный отдых и, например, любите теннис, поинтересуйтесь, берется ли плата за пользование кортом. Даже в достаточно дорогих отелях (Ali Bey) эта услуга может быть платной. В некоторых гостиницах предлагают целый набор других развлечений спортивного характера, о которых стоит расспросить поподробнее. Заранее лучше навести справки и про условия пользования пляжным инвентарем и водными видами спорта. Например, в некоторых отелях Алании, расположенных через дорогу от моря, бесплатно предоставляются только шезлонги. За пользование зонтиками и матрасами придется доплатить. Что касается водных видов спорта, то общее правило следующее: безмоторные развлечения бесплатно, моторные – нет. Впрочем, бывают и исключения (отели престижной гостиничной сети World of Wonders). 
Иногда раскошелиться придется и за напитки в пляжном баре, хотя, скажем, у бассейна они будут входить в стоимость проживания. 
Это может показаться удивительным, но некоторые туристы пренебрегают самыми простыми правилами, которые помогают избежать возможных негативных последствий повсеместного all inclusive. В дорогих отелях, работающих по системе UAI, например, известны случаи белой горячки, развившейся на почве алкогольной вседозволенности. Конечно, это крайности, но все же не стоит злоупотреблять алкоголем, и тем более, совмещать его употребление с водными видами спорта. Это не только опасно, но и чревато крупными финансовыми тратами в случае травмы. Дело в том, что обычная медицинская страховка, как правило, не покрывает расходы, возникшие по страховым случаям, связанным с катанием на водных мотоциклах, лыжах, парашютах и пр. Решение об оплате лечения пострадавшего в данном случае полностью зависит от доброй воли страховой компании. Если выяснится, что катавшийся турист, к тому же не рассчитал дозировку коктейлей из бич-бара, решение вряд ли будет положительным.
Разумно стоит подходить и к гастрономическим удовольствиям. В жаркие дни, например, не советуют налегать на салаты, заправленные майонезом, и вообще усердствовать и экспериментировать с едой. Организм нуждается в акклиматизации, поэтому чрезмерная нагрузка на желудок может вызвать весьма неприятные последствия – на пару-тройку дней о нормальном отдыхе можно будет забыть. Предъявлять претензии к администрации отеля в подобных случаях не имеет смысла. Кстати, обращение к врачу почти всегда повлечет некоторые расходы – все та же типовая страховка, как правило, распространяется только на оплату экстренной помощи по серьезным страховым случаям. Мелкие траты в пределах $50 держателю стандартного полиса обычно приходится нести самостоятельно.
*Совет:* Если удовольствия, которые предлагает система AI, кажутся вам сомнительными, лучше предпочесть отель, предоставляющий традиционные системы питания – завтрак (BB), полупансион (HB) или полный пансион (FB). В Анталье таких почти не осталось, исключение – популярный отель Hillside, администрация которого некоторое время назад отказалась от использования системы AI. На других курортах Турции, которые расположены на Эгейском побережье, AI распространен в гораздо меньшей степени. Это связано с другой концепцией отдыха – значительную часть времени туристы проводят вне отеля, гуляя на улицах курортных городов или осматривая окрестные достопримечательности, арендовав автомобиль.

----------


## Vanya

подскажите за скоко можно толкнуть 2 путёвки (на апрель/май либо октябрь/ноябрь). 7 дней, анталья, 5 звёзд

----------


## Irina

смотря когда ты хочешь их приобрести. т.е. оплатить. Чем больше времени до начала тура, тем дешевле путёвка и тебя уже не каснётся сезонное поднятие цены и удорожание перелета. Но это только в том случае, если туроператор надёжный. Я лично ежжу всегда через TEZ TOUR У них есть свой сайт и там можно посмотреть предложения и цены  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

я продать хочу

----------


## Irina

продать нереально - если только подарить. Ну или вернуть туда, где брал)

----------


## Vanya

почему нереально?

----------


## Irina

Объясню в личке)

----------

